# S&W M&P Sear and Striker



## Jammer (Jan 17, 2010)

I saw this link on another forum and thought I would pass it on you you fellow mates and gals. I just got off the phone with one of the gunsmiths there and he said that there striker blocks will be in next week. This guy was awesome he answered all questions and went above and beyond to explain it all to me as if I had never done any gun work or mods at all. I will be giving these guys my business soon as they have both the sear and the striker block in stock.

http://apextactical.com/hp_zencart/i...products_id=21

This is a simple drop in lit for sear and striker block.

These guys will answer any and all questions you have awesome group of guys A+X100


----------



## Cub J3 (Aug 16, 2008)

I installed the Apex Sear and the FPB on my M&P 9C. Amazing results! Trigger weight circa 5.5 lbs, better reset, less over travel and no grit. Excellent product, well worth the price and easy to install. I highly recommend APEX for any M&P owner, particularly for MA residents. Killer customer service to boot!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Link don't work for me.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Baldy said:


> Link don't work for me.


Same here Baldy...:watching:


----------



## Flork (Feb 16, 2010)

Http://www.apextactical.com/hp_zencart


----------

